# Forellen angeln in der nähe von Roermond ?



## mcdreyer (5. Oktober 2005)

Hi @ all !!!


Habe vom 7.10-17.10 urlaub und würde gerne mit einem guten Arbeitskollegen auf forellen jagt gehn ! Da wir zwar beide keinen Deutschen Angelschein besitzen  und ihn auch nicht machen wollen,würden wir gerne in Holland an einem Forellenteich angeln weil man dort ja keinen Angelschein benötigt.Kommen aus Mönchengladbach und wohnen an der grenze und würden daher gerne in der nähst möglichen gelegenheit angeln nur wissen wir nicht wo im umkreis von roermond ein forellenteich ist. Hat jemand eine idee ? oder vieleicht nen link mit ner weg beschreibung,preisen ect.  ?

Freue mich über jede Antwort


----------



## krauthis7 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Forellen angeln in der nähe von Roermond ?*

hy hier mal nen link 
http://www.opt.be/informations/wallonia_sport/EN/A/AS/4234.html
und
http://www.bergsma-online.nl/mechelen.htm

wünsche viel erfolg


----------



## Siff-Cop (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Forellen angeln in der nähe von Roermond ?*

Hallo mcdreyer

wollte nur kurz sagen das du auch in Holland nen Angelschein brauchst.
Man kann zwar an denn meisten Forellenseen (PUT&Take) in Holland ohne diesen Schein Angeln, aber wenn mal die Polizei kommen sollte wirds teuer!
Hab zwar noch nie gehört das da mal ein offizieler Kontroleur oder Polizei vorbei gekommen ist, man braucht aber eigentlich mindestens die Sportvissakte. Die bekommst du an jeder Poststelle in Holland für 9,50€.
Ich wollts halt nur mal gesagt haben ist zwar wahrscheinlich nicht gang und gebe an denn Put& Take Seen............blablabla..............

 ohne Gewehr.

gruß Dirk


----------



## mcdreyer (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Forellen angeln in der nähe von Roermond ?*

Ja also die sportfisch karte besitze ich schon !!


----------

